# A few shots from Brugge/Amsterdam



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

I went on a little w/e getaway recently and am attaching a couple of pics, untouched, as taken. Thoughts/comments appreciated.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

my favorite pub on the planet


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

more


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

more


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

cruise_bone said:


> my favorite pub on the planet


the little place off the Markt, yes it's very cosy. 3 glass limit on the trippel! :beerchug:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice pics - i've been to both cities, they were both awesome.

only suggestion I'd make is maybe get some people in your travel shots, cause empty architecture can be a little cold. 

i often find when I get back from a trip, the only interesting shots have people in them, not just family/friends but strangers too.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> Nice pics - i've been to both cities, they were both awesome.
> 
> only suggestion I'd make is maybe get some people in your travel shots, cause empty architecture can be a little cold.
> 
> i often find when I get back from a trip, the only interesting shots have people in them, not just family/friends but strangers too.


I think that's a great suggestion. My next planned trip to EU is to capture people (challenging) in their cities, more so than buildings and landscapes.


----------

